# Lefties in the Berkshires



## evaledda1 (Apr 2, 2013)

A new group is forming to help lefties get started. Basic knitting and crocheting will be shown, and demonstrated. Near Hillsdale NY. We know knitting stores are unavailable for left handed people.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I've taught several left handed people to knit. Why couldn't knitting stores?


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Each time the subject of teaching lefties to knit comes up here on KP there are a number of lefties who post saying they knit right handed and are glad that they do so. Knitting is actually a two handed process and since patterns are almost all written from the right hand knitter's perspective it seems to simplify things to be a right hand knitter.


----------



## evaledda1 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have found that a difficult thing...even in Florida where there are many knitters....most stores do not have time or the ability to show to lefties


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

"Unavailable" ???? I don't get it. There needn't be any difference in knitting for lefties. Continental would be easiest for lefties to learn, but other than that, there doesn't need to be any difference in learning to knit.

Yes, I know that some left-handed knitters do it "backwards" in other words, knit from the right needle on to the left, but that means that some patterns will be confusing.

I'll be interested to see what other left-handed KPers have to say on this topic.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Absolutely correct. Learning to knit is awkward no matter what hand dominate you are.


ElyseKnox said:


> Each time the subject of teaching lefties to knit comes up here on KP there are a number of lefties who post saying they knit right handed and are glad that they do so. Knitting is actually a two handed process and since patterns are almost all written from the right hand knitter's perspective it seems to simplify things to be a right hand knitter.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

ElyseKnox said:


> Each time the subject of teaching lefties to knit comes up here on KP there are a number of lefties who post saying they knit right handed and are glad that they do so. Knitting is actually a two handed process and since patterns are almost all written from the right hand knitter's perspective it seems to simplify things to be a right hand knitter.


My philosophy exactly. 
If someone is taught to knit left-handed, she will struggle with patterns forever. The initial struggle to knit right-handed is worth it, in my opinion.


----------



## SKRUGER (Feb 24, 2012)

I think all the answers so far are wrong! First of all, if you knit left handed & follow the pattern directions it all comes out correctly. There are very FEW instances where a lefty needs to change things. Second, I suggest the lefties look up Bill Souza who shows how to do all knitting left handed. If you think I don't know what I m saying, I suggest you look at all the things I've made LEFT HANDED & posted here on KP.
I suggest that all those righties who think it is easy to switch try knitting left handed!!!


----------



## JanetH (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm naturally left-handed, but was taught to knit right-handed, just so the entire craft would be easier on me (reading patterns, watching tutorials on youtube, watching someone knitting an item). And I'm glad I was taught to knit right-handed; it was not difficult at all, IMHO.


----------



## tatsfieldknitter (Jul 20, 2011)

JanetH said:


> I'm naturally left-handed, but was taught to knit right-handed, just so the entire craft would be easier on me (reading patterns, watching tutorials on youtube, watching someone knitting an item). And I'm glad I was taught to knit right-handed; it was not difficult at all, IMHO.


Yes I'm so glad my R.H. Mum taught me to knit R.handed. I am naturally very left (handed and politically!) I watched a colleague knitting and crocheting left handed (completely) - it looked really awkward. When I was c.8years old I broke my L arm very badly (in hospital 5weeks!) I learned to write R.Handed and can still do so quite well. When I went to secondary school the strict bitches there made me eat with knife and fork in the correct hand - I can do either now. Whatever's easiest is the way to go!


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

I knit and crochet left handed. My mother taught me and she was right handed. I sat in front of her and watched her and learned that way.

I find few patterns that can't be done left handed. I also don't find patterns confusing, but maybe that's because I've been doing them for over 60 years.

If I had it to do over, I probably would learn right handed because it would be simpler, but at my age, it's too late.

I play banjo, guitar and mandolin and tell lefties all that time that both hands have to do something, so learn right handed so you can pick up someone else's instrument and play it. I play all instruments right handed. Go figure.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't think anyone is suggesting that a an established left handed should change. The original question was about teaching beginners. Also, your experience is that of one group and there are others who are lefties who say they a glad they knit right-handed.

I think this subject is somewhat similar to the 'discussion' about knitting styles--continental or English. Some will post personal beliefs such as 'continental' is faster, implying it is automatically faster for everyone. Some post that they switched from English to continental and continental is so much 'better,' with at least an implied believe that it is a superior way for all knitters to knit.

While each method has fans, no method is 'right' or 'superior' or 'better' for all knitters in all situations. If one has been taught to knit English style but not efficiently and then is taught continental efficiently of course it will be better. But then, they might have also been taught to improve the efficiency of English style knitting and enjoyed a very similar response.

Three things to keep in mind:

The fastest knitter in the world knits English

Think of all the videos you see on how to 'purl.' They are ALL about purling continental style--something that evidently gives problems to many or there would not be so many of them.

English style purls are worked exactly the same way as knits and are generally no problem at all so that is an general advantage for English style knitters.



SKRUGER said:


> I think all the answers so far are wrong! First of all, if you knit left handed & follow the pattern directions it all comes out correctly. There are very FEW instances where a lefty needs to change things. Second, I suggest the lefties look up Bill Souza who shows how to do all knitting left handed. If you think I don't know what I m saying, I suggest you look at all the things I've made LEFT HANDED & posted here on KP.
> I suggest that all those righties who think it is easy to switch try knitting left handed!!!


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Hahaha. LOL 
In the uk we have had the budget today! The plans the govt say they will do for us ..ha. .. And I live in Berkshire..so I thought a lefty group was starting in our county! 
I was thinking politically..
No bias either party.....


----------



## tatsfieldknitter (Jul 20, 2011)

barbarafletcher said:


> Hahaha. LOL
> In the uk we have had the budget today! The plans the govt say they will do for us ..ha. .. And I live in Berkshire..so I thought a lefty group was starting in our county!
> I was thinking politically..
> No bias either party.....


I wonder if we will still be able to afford yarn by the time osborne's finished!
Any idea what the reference to Berkshires is all about?


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

tatsfieldknitter said:


> I wonder if we will still be able to afford yarn by the time osborne's finished!
> Any idea what the reference to Berkshires is all about?


I'm a bit puzzled too. I thought the Berkshires in the US are mountains in Massachusetts, but the originator of this topic is located in NY.

Now someone please explain the reference to "osborne's getting finished."


----------



## tatsfieldknitter (Jul 20, 2011)

Osborne, our dear Chancellor of the Exchequer is delivering his budget speech today. As usual I expect the poor will get poorer and the rich much richer. That's how they like it - maintain the status quo by all means possible! 
Now someone please explain the Berkshires!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Berkshires is a town in New York.


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Osbourne is the chancellor of the exchequer, the budget gives to the rich and takes from the poor!! In the uk...

If he could tax the air we breathe he would!


----------



## tatsfieldknitter (Jul 20, 2011)

barbarafletcher said:


> Osbourne is the chancellor of the exchequer, the budget gives to the rich and takes from the poor!! In the uk...
> 
> If he could tax the air we breathe he would!


Well as he's missed his chance today - we'll have to wait for November's budget statement to see if he's thought of that! Don't hold your breath!!

And what is happening to our schools? This must be a first step to privatisation by the backdoor - businesses charities etc - they all need to make a profit, so presumably Tax Payer's money will be involved. Is this a good move from Local Councils using Council Tax to fund schools (with no profit margin involved)?

Sorry for the high-jacking OP but I am left handed!


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

My mother taught 4 daughters to knit. Two are right handed and 2 are left handed. Three daughters learned to knit right handed and I couldn't do it their way, so I just put the yarn around the needle with my left hand. These days I am considered a continental knitter. I have never had any issues with knitting. 

My method of continental knitting also doesn't look awkward as one might see in instruction videos made by right handed knitters.

Mum also taught my left handed sister to crochet. She can only do it left handed as it is more of a single handed activity.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

tatsfieldknitter said:


> Well as he's missed his chance today - we'll have to wait for November's budget statement to see if he's thought of that! Don't hold your breath!!
> 
> And what is happening to our schools? This must be a first step to privatisation by the backdoor - businesses charities etc - they all need to make a profit, so presumably Tax Payer's money will be involved. Is this a good move from Local Councils using Council Tax to fund schools (with no profit margin involved)?
> 
> Sorry for the high-jacking OP but I am left handed!


Exactly the same things are happening in other parts of the world, including Australia. Eventually everything will be run by investment bankers and we can expect to be ripped off through every available avenue. The UN aims to send individual governments to the economic outhouse to enable global government.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

Australia already had one tax on air before bringing in a Carbon Tax which ramped up our electricity bills. Now the Carbon Tax has been abolished and bills continue to climb. The government will eventually bring in an even more financially punitive Emissions Trading Scheme.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

evaledda1 said:


> A new group is forming to help lefties get started. Basic knitting and crocheting will be shown, and demonstrated. Near Hillsdale NY. We know knitting stores are unavailable for left handed people.


We don't need any equipment which is different from the items a right handed person would use.


----------



## evaledda1 (Apr 2, 2013)

The Berkshires is in Mass., and near HillsdaleNy&#128528;


----------



## Linda Mcg (May 20, 2011)

I owned a knit shop several years ago. I would teach right handers to knit all of the time then when they saw me write up their receipt,they couldn't believe that a was able to teach them to knit,which I just had. The only difference is the cast on. If I'm following my own pattern ,I cast on left handed,if I'm using a printed pattern I cast on with my right hand. If I didn't, I would be starting on the wrong side and one row off. A little slower casting on right handed,but worth it.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

My grandmother taught me left handed when I was 9 years old by looking in the mirror. It was no problem when I was making scarves or dish cloths. I grew frustrated changing decreases etc. So I decided to teach myself right handed. Boy that was difficult at first. I stuck it out an ever so glad I did. Now I can enjoy knitting. I am unable to knit continental by can knit English 
Moonieboy


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Lorikeet said:


> My mother taught 4 daughters to knit. Two are right handed and 2 are left handed. Three daughters learned to knit right handed and I couldn't do it their way, so I just put the yarn around the needle with my left hand. These days I am considered a continental knitter. I have never had any issues with knitting.
> 
> My method of continental knitting also doesn't look awkward as one might see in instruction videos made by right handed knitters.
> 
> Mum also taught my left handed sister to crochet. She can only do it left handed as it is more of a single handed activity.


I think you did yourself a favor by holding the yarn in your left hand. I spent years slowly teaching myself to knit continental and now much prefer it especially when doing ribbing or other times when I have to switch between knit and purl.

However, just to clarify for others reading this; do you still knitting from the left needle on to the right? If so, you are still knitting "frontwards". I don't think that "knitting right handed" or "left handed" are useful terms. "English" and "Continental" are generally understood to mean knitting from the left needle on to the right, the only distinction being which hand holds the working yarn.

Now, knitting from the right needle on to the left is often called "backwards" - and I am aware of a few patterns (haven't tried any of them, though) that call for knitting backwards in the middle of a "frontwards" piece. I have a friend who has learned to do that. Me? Maybe someday..............


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Since I'm left-handed I really love the idea. Good luck!


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

Hillsdale NY is just on the state boarder with Egremont, MA (near Great Barrington in Southern Berkshire County, MA).


----------



## evaledda1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes, we are in Austerlitz, N.Y Anyone near there or West stockbridge,
Please write


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

My grandmother taught me to knit the way she was taught in Europe..... Continental style. I am left handed and have never had a problem following any pattern or design.


----------



## Former Leftie Knitter (Sep 28, 2015)

I taught myself to knit when I was 12 years old left handed. Didn't have any problems with flat pieces. When I started doing garments I had some problems with buttonholes. No one could tell the difference in my stitches. A couple of months ago I decided I should knit right handed because all patterns are written that way, so I taught myself to do that. Then I tried Continental, haven't mastered it yet but I haven't given up hope. I'm 70 years old, you're never too old to learn!!!!!


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Crazy! My left handed mother taught me to crochet. When I began knitting, I put the yarn in my left hand and learned to knit continental. No problem at all. My son and his wife live in the Berkshires, in North Adams MA. She is left handed!


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

immunurse said:


> I think you did yourself a favor by holding the yarn in your left hand. I spent years slowly teaching myself to knit continental and now much prefer it especially when doing ribbing or other times when I have to switch between knit and purl.
> 
> However, just to clarify for others reading this; do you still knitting from the left needle on to the right? If so, you are still knitting "frontwards". I don't think that "knitting right handed" or "left handed" are useful terms. "English" and "Continental" are generally understood to mean knitting from the left needle on to the right, the only distinction being which hand holds the working yarn.
> 
> Now, knitting from the right needle on to the left is often called "backwards" - and I am aware of a few patterns (haven't tried any of them, though) that call for knitting backwards in the middle of a "frontwards" piece. I have a friend who has learned to do that. Me? Maybe someday..............


I recently looked at a video which showed knitting backwards. The lady was knitting from the right needle onto the left needle, but using her right hand to manage the yarn. This would be very useful if you were knitting a heavy jumper, blanket or poncho, as it would save you from having to keep turning the item around (heavy). I may learn to do this by using my left hand to manage the yarn.

I think it is possible that left-handed people who knit from right needle to left could have a small issue when doing neckbands because they might need to start picking up stitches from the opposite end. However it is quite easy to pick up stitches from either end anyway.

Yes, I am knitting frontwards from left to right. The only difference is that I use my left hand to manage the yarn. I also find that most of the tensioning is done using the right needle, definitely not the way demonstrated in some videos.

Someone recently said she had a problem with continental knitting because she had to let go of the left needle in order to wrap the yarn around the right needle. I find I use my right thumb to control the left needle when I do this. It works well with both knitting and purling.

The lady who owns the local yarn shop said that continental knitters work from left needle to right and then back to the left again without turning their knitted piece. I haven't heard of this before, but am considering trying it for blankets.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

immunurse said:


> "Unavailable" ???? I don't get it. There needn't be any difference in knitting for lefties. Continental would be easiest for lefties to learn, but other than that, there doesn't need to be any difference in learning to knit.
> 
> Yes, I know that some left-handed knitters do it "backwards" in other words, knit from the right needle on to the left, but that means that some patterns will be confusing.
> 
> I'll be interested to see what other left-handed KPers have to say on this topic.


Those of us who knit from the right needle onto the left, i.e. left-handed, don't think of it as backwards. That said, I do wish I had learned to knit right-handed because, as you point out, some patterns can be confusing. I've tried to relearn the craft in reverse and find it too hard to unlearn and relearn. I do think most lefties would be better off learning right-handed. Some of us (I am one) are so strongly left-handed that we find it almost impossible to do things with our right hands. When I knit my left hand does virtually all the work. As a result I am a slow knitter, but I knit for pleasure and not production.


----------



## evaledda1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Noticed you are in Brooklyn and Pittsfield...know anyone interested in making a group? 
Thanks.Eva


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

I tried to learn continental knitting. But, just could not get it. I guess the best thing is to find what method is easiest for you to achieve the proper tension.
Moonieboy


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

I write, hold a needle and draw with my left hand but knit, use scissors and a computer mouse with the right. My mother is right handed so showed me the basics but let me find my own way. Turns out it is right handed knitting...sort of. I hold the working yarn with my left hand and put the right needle through the front or back part of the loops on the left needle to purl or knit. It may be a combo. actually but works for me.


----------

